# Help!



## sunshinegrl (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a 2GB Memory card installed, but it seems all of my downloads are going to my Kindle instead of my memory card.  How do I save to the card?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sunshinegrl said:


> I have a 2GB Memory card installed, but it seems all of my downloads are going to my Kindle instead of my memory card. How do I save to the card?


How are you transferring your downloads?

If you are using the Whispernet, they will go to the Kindle. You need to use the USB cable to move things between the Kindle and the SD card. When you connect, they show up as two different drives. On my computer they are G: and H:

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> How are you transferring your downloads?
> 
> If you are using the Whispernet, they will go to the Kindle. You need to use the USB cable to move things between the Kindle and the SD card. When you connect, they show up as two different drives. On my computer they are G: and H:
> 
> L


Yea. What she said.


----------



## sunshinegrl (Nov 1, 2008)

So when I move it to the SD card, will it no longer be "on" my kindle? Will I be able to view my SD items on the Kindle?  I am little confused..forgive me


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm also able to move things from my kindle to the SD card with the Content Manager.  Go to the Content Manager, check what you want to move in the little box, go down to menu and select 'move to SD card'.

As far as viewing items on your SD card, everything on both the Kindle and the SD card shows up.  I wish there were a way to turn off the SD card on the home page, but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sunshinegrl said:


> So when I move it to the SD card, will it no longer be "on" my kindle? Will I be able to view my SD items on the Kindle? I am little confused..forgive me


The items on your SD card will be on your home list until you remove the card. I don't think there is a way to eliminate the books on the SD card from home, but you can in the content manager.


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd have to double check this to be sure but when I first put my SD card it created the same folders on the SD card as the kindle (audio, etc). When I moved books to the SD card they still showed up as long as they were in the folders Kindle created. I then created a folder on my SD card I called "done" and moved the books I had finished to that folder. I'm pretty sure they don't show up any longer on my home page. At work now but will see if I can verify this when I get home.

-Brian


----------

